# Separate baby boys earlier?



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that you are supposed to separate the baby rats by gender at 5 weeks. But mine are now 4 weeks 2 days old and big, healthy and eating all kinds of food. The males have huge testicles and I worry that they will breed with my older girls. The last thing I need is more rat babies! I have a cage ready for the boys.

Is it okay to separate them from their mother now or is it too early?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd leave them in the full 5, just to make sure they learn all their manner, myself.


----------

